# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Sometimes You GET LUCKY

## stbartshopper

A great band has had it's end today after 28 years together.
 My wife and I danced many a brunch at Nikki and elsewhere listening to their music-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=DuDX6wNfjqc

----------

